# Monica Bellucci Warum sie in keine Couture-Kleider passt



## Mandalorianer (8 Dez. 2010)

*Monica Bellucci
Warum sie in keine Couture-Kleider passt​*
In ihrem neuen Bildband zeigt sich Monica Bellucci verführerisch wie nie. Im BUNTE-Interview verriet die schöne Schauspielerin, dass sie eigentlich nicht als Model taugt. 


Unglaublich, aber wahr: Monica Bellucci ist bildschön – doch die Schauspielerin findet ihren Körper ungeeignet für Mode. „Ich bin groß, aber nicht groß genug für den Laufsteg, bin kurvig, aber nicht mager genug. Und ich habe nie abgenommen“, sagte die 46-Jährige BUNTE. Vor Modefotos hätten Designer bei der Anprobe festgestellt, „dass ich nirgendwo reinpasse“. Dennoch gebe es von ihr Titelbilder in Haute-Couture-Kleidern, „die freilich alle hinten 20 Zentimeter offen standen“. Sie habe die Regeln der Modebranche nie respektiert, „die uns am liebsten alle gleichmachen wollen“. 

*In ihrem neuen Bildband zeigt sie ihre schönsten Seiten*



 

 

​

Bevor die zweifache Mutter zum ersten Mal schwanger wurde, habe sie ihren Körper nicht leiden können. „Ich sah meinen Körper an, der der einer Frau von 38 Jahren war und sich nicht verändert hatte, seit ich 20 war. Und fast störte er mich“, sagte sie BUNTE. „Ich spürte ein großes Verlangen nach einer Veränderung, wollte fett werden, die Brust geben.“ Jetzt fühle sie sich hervorragend. Kein Wunder: Sie und ihr Mann Vincent Cassel haben die Töchter Deva (6) und Léonie, die im Mai geboren wurde. „Ich bin rundherum glücklich und wünsche mir, dass es einfach so weitergeht“, erzählt Monica Bellucci.


Ihren Traumkörper zeigt die Schauspielerin übrigens in ihrem neuen Bildband „Monica Bellucci“, in dem sie von *Starfotografen wie Richard Avedon, Michel Comte, Peter Lindbergh und Ellen von Unwerth* in Szene gesetzt wurde. Dazu fällt einem nur eines ein: traumhaft schön!


----------



## Q (9 Dez. 2010)

Sie wollte fett werden und die Brust geben  :thx:


----------



## walme (9 Dez. 2010)

schön dass sie immer so geblieben ist wie sie ist


----------



## Chamser81 (9 Dez. 2010)

Monica ist eine absolute Traumfrau, vor allem im Gegensatz zu diesen dürren Supermodels!


----------



## Flaming Sword (14 Dez. 2010)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> Monica ist eine absolute Traumfrau, vor allem im Gegensatz zu diesen dürren Supermodels!


...und letztendlich nur mehr "Einheitsware" produziert wird!


----------

